# nissan pulsar battery light and handbrake light???



## jim bowie (Mar 2, 2009)

hi, 
i own Pulsar N15, sometimes the battery light and handbrake light will flash on and off (even though the handbrake is off) while i am driving. It happens randomly, it can be a flash on and off or it can take 5-10mins before it goes off and i dont know what the cause of it is. i have checked the battery and generator and they seem to be ok and working properly. 

any ideas what the problem could be???


----------



## BobsN13 (Feb 8, 2009)

The alternator is more than likely buggered. My car did the same thing when the alternator blew.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Second that, my Alternator and Brake light flashed on and off with changing revs. 
Alternator replaced, no more flashing warning lights.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

LOL 

Hey at least your cars warning you before something happens. . . Most people arent so lucky!!!:idhitit:


----------

